# reptile shops in liverpool?



## Andy79 (Aug 4, 2009)

Does anybody know of any good reptile shops in liverpool or nearby

Thanks
Andy


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

best shop in the area is repti-licious, easily the cleanest and best set out shop in the liverpool area


----------



## Andy79 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks i have seen advert for this one i think it is over in the wirral i will check it out.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Mr Man (Jan 8, 2008)

barks pets on county road, a1 aquatics in walton vale or swift pets in birkdale : victory:


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

Best one again is Reptilisious. As said shop is clean nice staff, and good range of reptiles.


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

There is one on Prescot Road, Old Swan and one in Hunts Cross next to the Asda.

Just remembered, theres a new Pets at home just opened in the last 2 weeks on the Mersey Retail Park on Speke Boulevard, not a huge choice of reps but got some decent equipment!


----------

